# whch disgusts thou?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

food packaging too secure
too difficult to open
twisting the container
ringpulls, twist keys, plastic

content quality


----------



## 3stacks (Sep 27, 2014)

Other humans


----------



## FRDSG (Mar 5, 2019)

No more Easter eggs left


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Thou treacherous path of the sot that led me to my present infirmities & spiritual woes.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

twitchy666 said:


> food packaging too secure
> too difficult to open
> twisting the container
> ringpulls, twist keys, plastic
> ...


WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO DO WHEN THE RING from the ringpull BREAKS AND UR LEFT STRANDED


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

bricky1 said:


> WHAT ARE YOU SUPPOSED TO DO WHEN THE RING from the ringpull BREAKS AND UR LEFT STRANDED


Yeah that's annoying, last time that happened I just had to stab open the plastic (one of those plastic things underneath a screw lid,) it was cooking lemon juice so it worked out OK.


----------



## TheForestWasDark (May 23, 2015)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Yeah that's annoying, last time that happened I just had to stab open the plastic (one of those plastic things underneath a screw lid,) it was cooking lemon juice so it worked out OK.


my reaction when this happens:


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

meat isle. i imagine the number of animals it would be and the shoppers raping and killing them


art thou not disgusted?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

andy1984 said:


> meat isle. i imagine the number of animals it would be and the shoppers raping and killing them


....You seem to have a thing for raping animals, only a small percentage of farmers do that & some animals might actually like it, wagging their tail is a positive sign, but it's generally frowned upon, on the issue at hand we've been killing mercilessly for thousands of years wiping out entire species in the process, you'd think everyone would be desensitized to it by now :no


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

blue2 said:


> ....You seem to have a thing for raping animals, only a small percentage of farmers do that & some animals might actually like it, wagging their tail is a positive sign, but it's generally frowned upon, on the issue at hand we've been killing mercilessly for thousands of years wiping out entire species in the process, you'd think everyone would be desensitized to it by now :no


yeah i have a thing. as in i'm generally against it. tail wagging varies from species to species. a dogs wagging might be saying "mmm yeah do me harder", but a a cat might be saying "i'm going claw your ****ing eyes out you rapey ****". therefore, one should avoid raping animals and confine your raping to just humans. though some people even have difficulty with human to human rape. but yeah it would be an awful loss to humanity if we did away with rape altogether. what would people do at parties?


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

Out of those, the worst is "Content Quality" and then "Being Too Difficult To Open." The second one isn't disgusting, but some things are very hard to open. Some of the toys my niece and nephew have were in boxes that had parts screwed down, and I was thinking it would be annoying if you didn't have the right sized screwdriver and you couldn't open it.

I accidentally tore a pull tab off a seal today, and that was after I stripped a screw when I was trying to change the battery in my kitchen scales. A few hours after that, I opened a can of soup, and it had gone thick and horrible looking because it must have expired.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

Content quality followed by..."food packaging too secure". 

I just ordered a facewash online to collect from a local shop. It was in a humongous cardboard box, full of paper and bubble wrap. Taped up as if to deter theft. Included were also 5 identical things labelled "Free Gift". All made of plastic, in plastic packaging and entirely unusable unless I go and buy the products that go with them (and then they'd only be single use). 

Grrrr.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Cigarette smoke


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

pointless plastic packaging


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Right now the next door neighbor's cooking. It's even seeping into my apartment.. Normally I only get a whiff of it in the hallway but today is particularly bad. Smells like dead, rotten animal. Gross. He's rather chubby, so I guess it figures he eats that crap.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

andy1984 said:


> meat isle. i imagine the number of animals it would be and the shoppers raping and killing them
> 
> art thou not disgusted?


Yeah, whenever I accidentally end up in that aisle, I scurry quickly out it. I also would never share my pots and pans with meat eating roommates. I can share cups, plates, cutlery but pots and pans get tainted.


----------

